

Success and Motivation: Don't lie to yourself - reitzensteinm
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/01/06/success-and-motivation-dont-lie-to-yourself/

======
BrandonM
I like the fact that the article, without setting out to do so, gives another
reason to support the cofounder argument. I am the type of person who likes to
fly solo, but I have to agree that, like Cuban, I am definitely not a detail-
oriented, organized person.

I lived with my ex-girlfriend last year (we were together at the time), and
she is awesome at keeping things uncluttered and organized. I agreed with her
that I would pay the utility bills if she would take care of keeping things
clean and neat around the house, and it worked out great. This year, in spite
of remaining good friends, we do not live together, and I have often found
myself limited by the disorganization around me.

Since I can't seem to function properly without keeping my living area
straightened up properly, this article has awakened me to the possibility of
struggling with disorganization in a startup. Perhaps I should recruit my ex-
girlfriend to be my cofounder... :-)

~~~
reitzensteinm
>>> Perhaps I should recruit my ex-girlfriend to be my cofounder... :-)

What could go wrong?! :)

~~~
BrandonM
Not much, really. Now that we're already broken up (mostly because we
generally don't want to control each others' lives), what more could we do to
harm each other?

~~~
icky
You're still on speaking terms with her as an ex-girlfriend. Imagine the added
burden of having her as an ex-cofounder!

